# Review: "Target Master" cast aluminum from hogancastings



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have reviewed the Target Master slingshot. A very old school design with great functionality!

Here:






The 3D version can be found here (cardboard glasses required):

3D version on youtube

Hogancastings charges 45 British Pounds for the masterpiece, plus P+P. You can contact them via email, [email protected]

Jörg


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Joerg thank for the review so glad you like the target master since we sent the slingshot to you Dan has made a Small version of the target master for people with small hands would just like to thank dan for his help as well


JoergS said:


> Have reviewed the Target Master slingshot. A very old school design with great functionality!
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent video as always!


----------

